# IUI start now, question about Clomid!!!



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

hi, all, 

just got clomid from hospital. 

I wonder why I have to take them. I had all test done, and all OK. hubby sperm is not quite good. So we try IUI first. 

Do I have to take clomid? I am always afraid of tablets. 

Any side effect if I do take clomid? 

Please help..

Tail.x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Are you having IUI with clomid or just clomid on it's own for a while?

You'll find most clinics prescribe clomid for 'unexplained' people like us as it increase the number of follicles you produce in the hope that the sperm have more targets to aim for & so more chance of getting pg.

There are some side effects to clomid but you can decrease the discomfort by taking them at night. I had hot flushes & mood swings & some bloating (but lost weight as well) but took them at bedtime seemed to help. I also had accupuncture the second time round which helped enourmously. The ladies on the clomid thread will be able to tell you more about that.

Have your clinic said what the plan is for your cycle if you are doing IUI on clomid - scans, OPK's to track ovulation etc?


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot, professor waffle .

yes, I am having IUI with clomid. I just wonder it is necessary to take clomid since I am fine. 

Good suggestion. I will take them before bed. 

It is my first IUI, so a little bit scared. 

Tail
xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Don't worry it's usually quite painless, just like a smear really.


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

professor waffle said:


> Don't worry it's usually quite painless, just like a smear really.


 thanks.


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Pigtail,    I'm starting treatment soon.  I told the consultant that I didnt want clomid,  I dont see reason why??  there is nothing wrong with me (that I know of as i have never tried to conceive) my cycles are so regular you can set your watch by them,  and I didnt want to risk ohss and have cycle being abandoned, also risk of mulitifple births.  However  I may consider for try 2 or 3.
He didnt bat an eyelid and agreed with me.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Clomid just makes you ovulate more follicles (in most cases), I too was unexplained but they gave me clomid even though they knew I ovulated. If they are scanning you when taking clomid they should be able to tell you how many follicles of ovulating size you have & advise you of the risks accordingly.

One thing I would say is that IUI on a natural cycle only as a 10% or less chance of working, the more intervention you take the higher success rate. So with clomid it will increase slightly, with OI (ovulation induction with injectibles) it goes up again & if you down regulate & then inject it's even more successful. It's worth considering if a natural IUI doesn't work first time?


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes thats what I thought too Prof.
Good luck Pigtail.


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

kittyblue said:


> Yes thats what I thought too Prof.
> Good luck Pigtail.


 thanks, kitty, good luck to you too.


----------



## oliveoil (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello pigtail,

I was interested to read your post because I'm in a similar position to you - we have male factor problems but so far my tests have all come back ok. I'm on my first month of clomid. I'm interested that you are doing IUI as our clinic said that they don't usually do it when there is a male factor issue. My DH's count ranges from 5-25 million and the morphology is a bit dodgy although motility is usually ok. I hope you don't mind me asking whether your male factor issue is similar? It's just that I would be quite keen to try IUI before going to ICSI (which seems rather drastic!) and am wondering whether to challenge what the clinic said. 

Anyway - very best of luck with the treatment, I really hope it works for you. I've taken the first course of clomid and was really nervous about side-effects but so far nothing (except been feeling a bit hot in the night but it could just be time to get out the summer duvet!!).

Olive oil x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there olive oil  

i think if you would like to try the IUI you could mention this at your next appointment   you dont get if you dont ask + if you bring it up you will get some answers

i had tubal surgery to repair my tubes then i was given 6 months of clomid, we were told IUI wasnt an option for us as if we were going to fall PG we would without that intervention, i OV normally + the clomid was given to us as a booster unbe known to us we had/have male factor issues now so if they had knew that too back then i dont think they would of offered IUI even more so in them circumstances IYGWIM

like i say all you can do is ask + you will be answered  

xxx


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

oliveoil said:


> Hello pigtail,
> 
> I was interested to read your post because I'm in a similar position to you - we have male factor problems but so far my tests have all come back ok. I'm on my first month of clomid. I'm interested that you are doing IUI as our clinic said that they don't usually do it when there is a male factor issue. My DH's count ranges from 5-25 million and the morphology is a bit dodgy although motility is usually ok. I hope you don't mind me asking whether your male factor issue is similar? It's just that I would be quite keen to try IUI before going to ICSI (which seems rather drastic!) and am wondering whether to challenge what the clinic said.
> 
> ...


hi, Olive,

My DH has retrograde (reverse) ejaculation. All sperms go into bladder instead.  Clinic said they may collet enough sperm from bladder to try IUI. hope fingers crossed. If it is not working, then IVF would be the last straw.   

good luck, Olive.

Tail. xx


----------



## jenkarly (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Tail, 
I'm new to Clomid too, on 2nd cycle and no side effects yet, so hopefully the same for you.

We are the same as you, so far my tubes etc, ok, but husband sperm count v. low so may take more than Clomid to get pregnant, but think atleast Clomid helps with ovulation so might spur things on from your side.

Good luck  for both the Clomid and the IUI.

Jen.x


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

jenkarly said:


> Hi Tail,
> I'm new to Clomid too, on 2nd cycle and no side effects yet, so hopefully the same for you.
> 
> We are the same as you, so far my tubes etc, ok, but husband sperm count v. low so may take more than Clomid to get pregnant, but think atleast Clomid helps with ovulation so might spur things on from your side.
> ...


Dear Jen,

thanks. good luck to you too 
I had one pill last night, but felt difficult to sleep. I think I was too excited and scared of the whole IUI thing not the clomid effect, right?

Tail.


----------

